# Error al Emerger GEGL (Solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

Saludos, he continuado con poner al punto mi instalación de gentoo, me he encontrado con el inconveniente de que al intentar emerger Gimp no puede compilar su dependencia la biblioteca grafica GEGL  'media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2', en el sistema esta instalado una nueva versión  la 0.3.8, como podria resolver esto amigos?

Aqui ultimas lineas del log:

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

warning: ‘g_thread_init’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gthread.h:265) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

   g_thread_init (NULL);

   ^

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include  -I/usr/include/babl-0.1  -I/usr/include/libpng16  -march=native -O2 -pipe   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Winit-self -Wpointer-arith -Wold-style-definition -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GEGL-\"__FILE__  ../gegl/libgegl-0.2.la -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0  -lbabl-0.1  -lpng16   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gegl gegl.o gegl-options.o gegl-path-smooth.o   

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/babl-0.1 -I/usr/include/libpng16 -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Winit-self -Wpointer-arith -Wold-style-definition -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GEGL-\"__FILE__ -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -pthread -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/gegl gegl.o gegl-options.o gegl-path-smooth.o  ../gegl/.libs/libgegl-0.2.so -lgmodule-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lbabl-0.1 -lpng16 -Wl,--as-needed -pthread

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: gegl-path-smooth.o: undefined reference to symbol 'sqrt@@GLIBC_2.0'

/lib/libm.so.6: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

Makefile:476: recipe for target 'gegl' failed

make[2]: *** [gegl] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/work/gegl-0.2.0/bin'

Makefile:544: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/work/gegl-0.2.0'

Makefile:450: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/work/gegl-0.2.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/work/gegl-0.2.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2:

 * ERROR: media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/work/gegl-0.2.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/work/gegl-0.2.0'

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

emerge  --info :

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.21-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.21-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_G630_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3453716 total,   1472992 free

KiB Swap:    2000056 total,   2000056 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 01 Oct 2016 00:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p46-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p46-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa alsa-plugin berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vlc vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que publicar el log de construcción 

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2/temp/build.log
```

 para que podamos ver que ha pasado.

Puedes usar http://pastebin.com/ y pegar aquí el enlace.

----------

## omarelrockero1

Saludos aqui esta el log http://pastebin.com/yMHqeEP8

Sin embargo por la necesidad de usar el gimp por los momentos he resuelto instalando gimp de la rama inestable (~X86)

----------

## quilosaq

Parece un bug de gegl pero no he encontrado que esté registrado. Puedes intentar instalar el paquete con:

```
LIBS="-lm" emerge -v --oneshot =gegl-0.2.0-r2
```

----------

## pelelademadera

de casualidad no actualizaste gcc y continuaste con una version mas actual no?

----------

## omarelrockero1

saludos, pues he intentado como me dice quilosaq un: LIBS="-lm" emerge -v --oneshot =gegl-0.2.0-r2 y me ha compilado bien sin problemas   :Smile:   agradecido...

----------

